# Any success with group therapy?



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I think I've exhausted my share of seeing therapists and I thought, maybe joining a group, with people like myself, would help in socializing. I've always wanted to find a group, but my procastination/social anxiety pretty much kills that. Are any forum members that thought group therapy helped them? Maybe I'll be inspired.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

If you're referring to official group therapy via research clinic type of place then there should be many options available in your state. The other option would be to interact with people who have SA within your area.

I undertook 10 of 12 group therapy sessions via a university research centre specialising in psychology. To be honest I didn't gain much from it at all. But the interesting thing about it was, when I had attended them in late 2005 I'd go there after my fulltime job and the gym and be travelling alot from A to B to C to get to this place. It's funny because back then I had a gf and was socialising and stuff. 

Comparing me then to me 5 years later I wonder why I even attended a SA group therapy because I was in a better situation SA (and life) wise than I am now...

If you've exhausted your therapy options then by all means give it a go. I personally didn't get much out of it.


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been thinking more about group therapy as well, but I don't want to quit going to my therapist. I think I'm stretching myself thin with all my support. I've been trying to meet more people in my area who have social anxiety. That's helped quite a bit. Also, in my area, aside for CBT groups, there isn't much available. I see you're from California. Do you live in the Bay Area by any chance?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I liked it.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

mjhea0 said:


> I've been thinking more about group therapy as well, but I don't want to quit going to my therapist. I think I'm stretching myself thin with all my support. I've been trying to meet more people in my area who have social anxiety. That's helped quite a bit. Also, in my area, aside for CBT groups, there isn't much available. I see you're from California. Do you live in the Bay Area by any chance?


It's a small world. I'm from SF too. It is a bit tough to find group therapy here.


----------



## allie j (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been in two DBT groups, but the focus of those groups wasn't social anxiety, it was more for other issues. I really liked them though. Both groups I was very nervous at the beginning, but got practice speaking in front of small groups as I gained confidence. 

My therapist has been trying to find a CBT group for social anxiety in my area, but so far no luck.


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

I liked it quite a bit. I felt the 2 therapists conducting made me feel hopeful and inspired about who I am. I had an art group, yoga day, games, and a few outings.

I would keep going but they are during a couple of my school things, so perhaps again in the future. Hopefully, I can find a friend I can relate to. Everyone has such different problems.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Support groups will definitely help. I am not suggesting quitting one on one therapy, but support groups definitely help. I just joined a support group about a month ago. I was at first terrified about attending the meetings because of my social anxiety. So I went to the first meeting and I had to introduce myself and explain my social anxiety and my depression. I was extremely nervous when I was talking to them, but I felt better about myself for attending the meeting. (I've only been to three meetings so far). 

The reason why support groups are helpful is because everybody in the group is going through the same problems that you are going through; therefore, you don't feel so alone and isolated.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been trying to get a support group going in my area for awhile because there is nothing locally for therapy or for people with SA. It has been tough actually getting the people together although there has been some interest. 
I would hope people would gain some benefit from it... although I would love benefit from it as well it is beginning to feel more like a challenge of actually getting people with SAD to feel comfortable coming to the meetings and them feeling like it is beneficial.


----------

